# id please



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

Okay so I've posted this before, but I didn't get good pics or a very good response so here he is again with really good pics.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

without flash


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

A. altispinis or S. sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

More than likely S. rhombeus.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

thanks frank!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Those are rhoms Frank? I am not questioning your judgement, just thought those scutes looked to big.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Those scutes do not extend out at all. Quite normal for S. rhombeus, S. altispinis would be nearly twice that size and very prominent.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

This is what I was looking at. I see where I was wrong now though...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Look at MY GALLERY photos of S. altispinis. When I have some time later today, I'll take out two specimens of S. rhombeus and S. altispinis and photograph side by side so that you can see the "differences" in scute length. They are indeed much larger along the belly and in particular near the anal opening.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I know, I remember looking at the examples you have given but I answered at work and I have dial up. Once the pic showed up enough to see that I just replied, It woulda taken me ten more minutes to get the whole pic up...


----------

